# Don't over think it



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm making a square bowl from some 1/2" cherry I milled.
I went to glue it up and couldn't figure out a way to clamp the corners...
So I wasted a bunch of time making this elaboate jig/rig that ultimately failed and I was ready to move on to another project.....:furious:




























I mentioned my frustration to the wife and she said " what about your crown clamps?......:huh:

I dug them out, recut my angles to get rid of the old glue, clamped it up and in a matter of minutes it was done......




























Point of story...don't over think this stuff and forget the tools you already own.....somewhere.....:laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm making a square bowl from some 1/2" cherry I milled.
> I went to glue it up and couldn't figure out a way to clamp the corners...
> So I wasted a bunch of time making this elaboate jig/rig that ultimately failed and I was ready to move on to another project.....:furious:
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. Sometimes the simple way is the best way. If the fit was that good you might have scored with just taping the joints. If all else fails, try some well fitted blind splines.










 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> I agree 100%. Sometimes the simple way is the best way. If the fit was that good you might have scored with just taping the joints. If all else fails, try some well fitted blind splines.


Funny you say that....
This was another solution to adding strength to the corner.










Not sure how I would create a blind spline in the awkward corner angle....but that could be another great thread from you Cman.....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Those keys look real good. They add an extra touch. This may sound too simple, but when I've done something similar to that box, was to make two frames...one a bit larger than the other. They are four sides joined to be a square. They are a square with a square hole. You just press down the larger one first until you get some squeeze out, then press down the smaller one and do the same. 

They line up the sides 90 degrees to each other, keep the corners together, and don't need much pressure to act like a clamp.









 







.


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> I agree 100%. Sometimes the simple way is the best way. If the fit was that good you might have scored with just taping the joints. If all else fails, try some well fitted blind splines.
> 
> .


masking tape is my best friend... people would be amazed at how tight a few layers of tape can pull :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll give the tape trick a try on the next one.

The problem I had with the crown clamps was it left a divot where it pinched the wood and I had to sand that out.

another question....glue on the endgrain.......
On one I used CA on another I used Titebond III.

Any preference?...........or am I over thinking this too?:laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'll give the tape trick a try on the next one.
> 
> The problem I had with the crown clamps was it left a divot where it pinched the wood and I had to sand that out.
> 
> ...


I would only use Titebond II or III.










 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Splines....RAS,with head swung to present blade para with table.Dado set to width.....either swing saw's beam to angle,box against fence or fixture workpce at angle,leaving saw beam at a 90.All precutions apply........we have other methods/equip for them.But with the right setup* wouldn't have a prob with RAS.BW



*safety is a broad topic.....yeah,yeah,don't cut your fingers off.That there is personal safety.Theres also safety WRT to the cut or workpce.....kinda like drilling through un-backed pc of wood.That would NOT be a safe procedure....uhh,for the wood.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Heres a quicky clamp.....and I got to get to work.....



The trick bit is std butt hinges.Utilizng these as pivot points you can chage the angle of repose to whatever suits.


So 4 or 8 hinges,depending on whether you want one or two per side...getmounted to base plate.Jig stops shot sq to base out of sm scraps sets bx for size and sq.The hinges have ply pcs mounted to them.......and swing over to ecapsulate box.....inspection holes can be located wherever.......A cpl scrap pcs of wood connect the four,swinging/hinged plates at top.All tis could have been done faster than i;ve typed this.......


The plates can have screws put in from the working side....and adj previously....this is like your trick for using screws under base bd.....old trick but a goody......These screw heads apply pressure to bx.


Can go off on an eng tangent here for anout an hr on the use of screws as pressure devices or whether we should drill a series of holes in hinged fixture plate and then tap them for adj clamp pressure......the deciding factor boils down to whether.....


You want registration from fixture this would be from screw heads and accuracy built into the fixture at large....or....you wanted registraion from boxs cut,angles.....customers choice.BW


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Mornin' BW.........Your typing looked like you were glancing at the clock with every peck of the keyboard.:laughing:

I think I get the idea.
I got hinges, I got scraps of ply, I think I got the concept. 
Cool. I'll give it a go.

Ideas I have to work with:

tape
spline
frame clamp
hinge clamp
crown clamp


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

BWSmith said:


> Splines....RAS,with head swung to present blade para with table.Dado set to width.....either swing saw's beam to angle,box against fence or fixture workpce at angle,leaving saw beam at a 90.All precutions apply........we have other methods/equip for them.But with the right setup* wouldn't have a prob with RAS.BW
> 
> 
> 
> *safety is a broad topic.....yeah,yeah,don't cut your fingers off.That there is personal safety.Theres also safety WRT to the cut or workpce.....kinda like drilling through un-backed pc of wood.That would NOT be a safe procedure....uhh,for the wood.


I don't have a RAS but I could set up my sliding miter with the depth stop.
That could work because I have a can full of spline stock I keep on hand that's the width of my saw kerf.
Thanks


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice bowl!



tcleve4911 said:


> Point of story...


Around here, that would end with

"when in doubt, ask the boss, because she's probably biting her tongue with the answer anyway...." :yes:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

SteveEl said:


> Nice bowl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've met her, huh?


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Doesnt mater what jig/clamp/method is used.....miters suck no matter what.

Nice bowl.


----------

